# Best cinema in dubai



## hakeemdxb (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey , Can anyone please tell me which is the best cinema in dubai , I watched Clash of the titans yesterday at Sharjah Mega Mall , My home soundsystem sounds better than the built-in sound of the cinema.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Gold Class in Cinestar Mall of the Emirates


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Imax in Ibn buttuta...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dubai mall and Ibn bot don't have the arm-rests that go up, whereas Deira City Centre (and 1 other that i can't recall) does.

Just as a thought....


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

I like Cinema City at the Arabian Centre as it is nearly always close to empty. It's also new and digital. Though I wouldn't go as far as its advertisements which claim that it is a 'destination cinema'.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Gold Class at MOE has really gone downhill - Premier Class at Dubai Mall is a million times better now. Ibn Battutu - take a coat -its freezing in there!!!


----------



## clic (May 1, 2010)

I like Ibn Battuta cinema and Grand cineplex near Gran Hyatt Hotel.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Dubai mall is pretty good, it is one of the newest ones too.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I've just been to the Platinum Suites at Reel Cinemas / Dubai Mall and they are quite impressive. Too bad it was to see a mediocre movie (The Clash of the Titans... booooo). But the suites are really nice. Very pretentious imo but I guess is a nice treat every now and then, or for the guys to impress their dates


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Also went to platinum class in Dubai mall. I think Gold class is still better as an overall experience. The only thing PC has over GC is a nicer screen from my experience.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I've just been to the Platinum Suites at Reel Cinemas / Dubai Mall and they are quite impressive. Too bad it was to see a mediocre movie (The Clash of the Titans... booooo). But the suites are really nice. Very pretentious imo but I guess is a nice treat every now and then, or for the guys to impress their dates


Yeah I went there for the same movie and I was very disappointed! not to mention i totally hate wearing those stupid glasses, but then Iron Man 2 was very entertaining. And yea.. that would be very pretentious but then there are people who dig that.


----------

